# Congratulation Nasakid our November contest winner!



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Congratulations Nasakid on your moody november contest winner. Honotable mentions to Charles, Helm, wildbyon and whiteh2opincess.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Congratulations on a well-deserved win!


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

Congratulations Nasakid! That's one beautiful photograph that has had my muse spinning about.


rosesm

Thank you for running the contest Rusty.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Congrats Nasakid. There were several good entries and voting was difficult on my part, but your entry was one of my votes.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Congratulations on the First Place Nasakid. The image was really great.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Congratulations Nasa and to all of the others. There were some mighty fine pictures this month, once again.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Congrats Bro.....really great shot......And congrats to all the runners up.


----------



## nasakid (May 21, 2004)

Thanks everybody. It's amazing what gifts/blessings you're handed while sitting in the deer blind. Some people think deer hunting is boring if you're not seeing wildlife, but all you have to do is look around and see the trees!


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

Congratulations Nasakid! I love those misty mornings too, it really adds another dimension to a picture. Well done!


----------



## WhiteH20_Princess (Mar 30, 2006)

Congrats to you Nasakid!! Good photos everyone and thanks Rusty for facilitating the monthly contest.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*a really nice pic*

Congratulations. A really nice pic that has you feeling the scene.


----------

